# Noisy V2 help



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

Hi guys , I'm looking at getting a NC V2 which has parallel mode. now which batteries are safe to use in the NC in regulated mode? Is it the same as any other regulated device battery?


----------



## daniel craig (30/7/18)

Yes. I'm assuming you're not going to be building very low resistance coils. For low resistance you going to probably want the LG HB2 batteries. Keep in mind though, the HB2 batteries are only 1500mAh.

I have been using Samsung 25r and LG HG2 (chocs) batteries in my noisy with no issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

@daniel craig , take for example my one friend has a voopoo drag , running 0.1 ohms on lg chocs. But it's okay cause itsi regulated right?
Now does the same count for the noisy v2 in regulated series &parallel mode?


----------



## Cheesejimmy (30/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> @daniel craig , take for example my one friend has a voopoo drag , running 0.1 ohms on lg chocs. But it's okay cause itsi regulated right?
> Now does the same count for the noisy v2 in regulated series &parallel mode?


Yes, so if you build too low in a certain mode the mod won't fire. I'm not sure if the states it but there's different minimum resistances for each mode (Unregulated parallel, (Un)Regulated series)


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

Okay thanks guys , I'll probably build around .2 & .3 on my rda's & I have 25R batteries. Should be fine then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (30/7/18)

Hellllll no! 

Parallel is not regulated in the NC2 no matter how you equate it. It bypass basically.

Series even worse if you don't know your ohms laws don't even try it. You pushing 8V on a 0.2ohm coil.....


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Hellllll no!
> 
> Parallel is not regulated in the NC2 no matter how you equate it. It bypass basically.
> 
> Series even worse if you don't know your ohms laws don't even try it. You pushing 8V on a 0.2ohm coil.....


But why is it called regulated then?


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> But why is it called regulated then?


I know my ohms law(had a couple of single battery mech squonkers) , I just cant figure this noisy v2 thing out


----------



## Daniel (30/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> But why is it called regulated then?


It's not it's a 'safe' mech with some rudimentary safety mechanisms in place...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> @daniel craig , take for example my one friend has a voopoo drag , running 0.1 ohms on lg chocs. But it's okay cause itsi regulated right?
> Now does the same count for the noisy v2 in regulated series &parallel mode?



On the VooPoo Drag which is a regulated device, as long as it fires its safe. Resistance doesn't matter much, only wattage does. 

On the Noisy V2, regulated series is essentially running in regulated voltage, not wattage. While the device has safety features, it's still a mech mod and should be treated as such. 

Technically you can push your low build in series provided the voltage dial is set low. The mod does have its flaw in that it doesn't tell you what voltage you are pushing. Your low build can be safe and unsafe and it all depends on that voltage dial.

Example:
.14 ohms at 4v will draw roughly 28 amps from the battery and will give you ~115w of power. Considering you are using high drain batteries in series, you will have at most 25A to 30A pulse together. This will be considered a safe zone but looking at that knob, you won't know if you are at 4V for sure which means if you turn the knob a 1 turn too much you will now be at 4.5V, draining 32 amps which is high and considered a dangerous level. The Noisy, although 'regulated' will not stop you from pushing this build because although it's low, you're still not punishing those batteries as yet but you are still pushing its limits. Your batteries now will drain faster and heat up faster and if you continue pushing them for long at this level, you may find yourself in a dangerous situation.

The mod will only stop you from ridiculously pushing the Amp limits. Wismec doesn't state what the amp limit is so you can't really rely on the mod to save you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/7/18)

@CharlieSierra Parallel mod on the NC is unregulated. You can however, use a lower build in parallel mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

Daniel said:


> It's not it's a 'safe' mech with some rudimentary safety mechanisms in place...


Okay , thanks that's what I wanted to know. I thought it was regulated and wanted to make sure. That's why I asked if it is the same as any other regulated mod.


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Okay , thanks that's what I wanted to know. I thought it was regulated and wanted to make sure. That's why I asked if it is the same as any other regulated mod.


Thought it was something like the tesla invader 3


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

Thanks guys ! For some reason I thought the noisy v2 had a regulated mode. Was completely mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (30/7/18)

Read @daniel craig 's post very informative... As long as you build safe you'll be fine...DON'T use LG chocs though...just my 2 Chappies worth...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Thanks guys ! For some reason I thought the noisy v2 had a regulated mode. Was completely mistaken.


It does have a regulated mod which is regulated series mode. You have 3 modes on the NC 2: parallel, series and series regulated.

In series regulated its regulated in the sense that you can adjust voltage and the minimum resistance range and amp limit 'safety' is in place. But like I have stated in my post above, its still not as safe as a regulated mod like the voopoo or any other device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/7/18)

Thanks guy's , I now know alot more about the device. I don't know where I heard it was fully regulated but whoever told me were so wrong.
Might still get one. I was attracted to it's slick design. First going to do some learning on this voltage calculations.
Looks like a normal single battery mech squonker is way less complicated lol . Or it might just be me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Thanks guy's , I now know alot more about the device. I don't know where I heard it was fully regulated but whoever told me were so wrong.
> Might still get one. I was attracted to it's slick design. First going to do some learning on this voltage calculations.
> Looks like a normal single battery mech squonker is way less complicated lol . Or it might just be me.


It's not really difficult to operate. Just make sure your coils build isn't exceeding the amp limit of your batteries. Usually I suggest keeping some headroom so if battery is 25A, try to stay at 20A or lower.

I think people see 'regulated' and think its regulated like normal devices but what they don't realise is that the NC 2 is regulated voltage and not wattage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat (30/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Thanks guy's , I now know alot more about the device. I don't know where I heard it was fully regulated but whoever told me were so wrong.
> Might still get one. I was attracted to it's slick design. First going to do some learning on this voltage calculations.
> Looks like a normal single battery mech squonker is way less complicated lol . Or it might just be me.


Have a look at the Luxotic nc https://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-luxotic-nc-250w.html
I have one and it's pretty safe imo ,wont let you fire if builds to low etc. and it hits oh sooo good
oh and going from parallel to series is as easy as flicking a switch


----------



## CharlieSierra (3/8/18)

So I saw a guy today running 0.16 ohms in parallel. So it draws just under 30 amps . Safe or not


----------



## shabbar (3/8/18)

Currently running a 0.09 build on 25Rs. Been using this configuration for over a year and its been fine. 

It has safety features, if the build is too low it will not fire .


----------

